# Hi Teichfreund



## Heinrich (9. Apr. 2007)

Hallo ,

durch Zufall treffe ich auf diese Seiten........Nette Runde  würde ich sagen !

Meine Name ist Heinrich Sprick  aus Bad kreuznach und betreibe dort  ein  Teichcenter mit Schwerpunkt Koi , Schwimmteich und  ich konstruiere und baue Teichtechnik , einige werden vieleicht auch schon mal auf unseren Onlineseiten geschaut haben .

Würde gern hier  und da mit  meinem Fachwissen  den Usern dieses Forums zur Seite stehen.

Also fragt ruhig .

Heinrich


----------



## Thorsten (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hi Teichfreund*

Hallo Heinrich,

das freut mich sehr, dass Du zu uns gefunden hast.

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns und auf viele gute Beiträge!


----------



## kwoddel (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hi Teichfreund*

Hallo Heinrich
Ich würde sagen "Na klar kennt man dich"   es gibt ja sogar schon einen Thread mit deinem Namen hier  dein TF ist sicher auch vielen ein Begriff. Nur schade das sowas in anderen Foren immer alles kaputt geredet wird und nur Ihre Produkte das non plus ultra sind. Man hat immer wieder gerne jemanden hier der sich mit der Filtertechnik auskennt und seine Erfahrungen weitergibt. 

Na dann viel Spaß hier und ich hoffe auf viele Beiträge von dir


----------



## Heiko H. (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hi Teichfreund*

Hi Heinrich,

willkommen im Forum!

Leute mit großem wissen kann man in einem Forum nie genug haben.
Zumal dann auch die richtigen Tipps an den user kommen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Heinrich (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hi Teichfreund*

Hi Frank ,

siehst Du richtig .
Nach dem man  in einem anderen Forum meinen TF erst einmal "ausgebremst" hat (wörtlich vom Leiter) würde man mich auch wieder "aufs Pferd setzen" was ja zwischenzeitlich schon teilweise geschehen ist !
Jedoch dieses Spiel haben  ja zum Glück die meisten User  selbst durchschaut und richtig  gemerkt.
Ein Forum sollte  versuchen  fair  und unparteiisch  zu informieren , und hinterfragen ....deshalb ziehen sich ja immer mehr User  dort zurück , trauen sich nicht mehr  eine Meinung zu äußern ......
Ein grund mehr in diesem Forum zu sein , habe einfach ein gutes Gefühl.

Was  unseren TF angeht , werdet ihr ja  vom Rainer aus erster Hand informiert!

Heinrich


----------



## Dr.J (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hi Teichfreund*

Hallo Heinrich,

auch von mir ein "Herzliches Willkommen" hier bei uns.

Wie du schon richtig erkannt hast, sind wir hier für jegliche Expertenmeinung offen und freuen uns über regen Meinungsaustausch. Natürlich gibt Diskussionsbedarf bei Produkten, Vorgehensweisen, etc., und das ist ja auch der Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums, aber es sollte dabei fair und neutral zugehen. Am Ende muss jeder Leser selbst entscheiden, welches Produkt er kauft, welche Vorgehensweise er wählt, etc..

Ich bin zwar nicht gerade der Technikfreak, was Filter anbetrifft, aber spannend finde ich das Thema schon. Wer weiss, vielleicht brauch ich eines Tages einen Filter.


----------



## Olli.P (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hi Teichfreund*

Hallo Heinrich,

da schließe ich mich den Vorrednern an und sage:

*Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!!!!!!!*

Lohnt es sich denn deinen 300m³ auch Bildlich vorzustellen?????

Wir sind hier ja alle ziemlich Neugierig!!!!!

Oder ist das "nur" so ein Nackter Verkaufs- und Besichtigungsteich?????

Wir möchten Bilder sehen!!!!!

Das ist schwer Wichtig.............


----------



## kwoddel (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hi Teichfreund*

Hallo
Ich bin nun mal neugierig, wie groß das Interesse an einem TF wird, wenn ein kompetenter Ansprechpartner hier ist. Ich muss dazu sagen habe vor kurzen einen TF in Aktion gesehen (der war aus Edelstahl) und kann nur    ist wahnsinnig was so ein Filter rausholt. Leider sind mir die Preise erheblich zu hoch, werde wohl noch viele Jahre auf der herkömmlichen Art filtern.


----------



## Heinrich (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hi Teichfreund*

Hallo Olaf ,

natürlich sind das bei mir hauptsächlich Verkaufsanlagen und warscheinlich mehr die 300 m3 .Auf drei teiche verteilt . Zusätzlich noch ca. 20 Verkaufsbecken von ca. 1500 bis 2000 l.

Hallo Frank ,

wie du schon bemerkt hast ,so ein TF erleichtert  die Teichpflege gewaltig .
Unser PE Trommelfilter arbeitet genauso effektiv wie die Edelstahlgeräte , jedoch  wirst Du schon bemerkt haben , er kosten nur einen Bruchteil .

Schau einfach mal auf die Interkoi , dort kannst du ihn in aktion sehen.

Heinrich


----------



## kwoddel (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hi Teichfreund*

Hallo Heinrich
Ich brauche kein Edelstahlgehäuse, es steht ja auch nicht bei mir im Wohnzimmer   es muss nur effektiv arbeiten und ..................
Ich weiß leider noch nicht, ob ich mir den Sprit spare und nicht zur Interkoi fahre, ist leider nicht viel neues zu sehen und die Fische sind auch nicht die Renner.


----------



## Olli.P (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hi Teichfreund*

Hi Heinrich,

setz mal einen Link für deine HP in dein Profil................... 

Und was iss nu mit Bilder????????????

Gibbet noch welche?????????


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hi Teichfreund*

Moin zusammen,

@Heinrich
auch noch von mir: Willkommen bei uns im Forum.  

@Olli
Der Link ist auch schon in unserer Linksammlung zu finden. Guckst Du unter Sprick bei den Shops... (auf der zweiten Seite).


----------



## Heinrich (11. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hi Teichfreund*

Danke Annett,

hier noch mal zur Vereinfachung unser  www.sprickgmbh.de 

Ich vermeide aber immer in den Foren diese zu nennen , denn hier schreibe ich mehr oder weniger "privat" ........ich finde es persönlich nicht in ordnung  wenn laufend unter jedem Posting  eine Verkaufsadresse eingeblendet wird!

Oder noch besser , viele liebe Kollegen sich über PN anbieten ....dieses werdet ihr  bei mir nie erleben.
Zu meinen Produkten werde ich Stellung beziehen.

Hi Olaf ,

mit Bildern kann ich nicht dienen , z.Z. sind auch keine  auf unserer Internetseite , ausserdem bin ich als ComputerOpa leider nicht in der Lage  sowas  einzustellen.
Sorry.

Heinrich


----------



## Thomas_H (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hi Teichfreund*

Hallo Heinrich,
auch von mir ein *herzliches Willkommen * 


Ich denke, daß sich viele User hier auf dein Fachwissen freuen.
Dies nicht nur in Bezug auf Trommelfilter.

(Dafür weiß ich, wer sich jetzt ärgert  )

Herzlich willkommen Heinrich


----------



## herbi (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hi Teichfreund*

Servus Heinrich,
habe schon viel von Dir gehört! ( keine Angst nur gutes!),
freue mich schon  auf Deine Beiträge und Antworten.

auch von mir ein_ HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN_ hier im Forum.
Habe einen TF arbeiten sehen WAHNSINN!

Ich hoffe nur das dieses Forum nicht so wird wie ...!!
Das diese Filter momentan das Non plus Ultra sind steht gar nicht zur Frage, aber man soll dieses Hobby auch nicht übertreiben!? Wer sich dieses Gerät aus einer anderen Galaxie   leisten kann darf, es sich einbauen!

Es fährt ja auch nicht jeder Ferrari!


@ Thomas_H


----------



## guenter (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Hi Teichfreund*

Hallo Heinrich,

auch noch von mir: Willkommen bei uns im Forum.

habe zwar von dir noch nichts gehört, aber herzlich willkommen.


----------

